# Amplificador MARCA PEAVEY Mod. MP 600



## MAQUERULLO (Feb 9, 2013)

Saludos amigos , tengo un amplificador marca peavey mod. MP 600 , la etapa del amplificador de audio y la fuente de alimentación  se han carbonizado las  pistas.El circuito integrado de audio se ha reventado y solo  ha quedado  el inicio TDA . Si algún colega pudiera facilitarme el diagrama esquemático del mismo o el número del circuito integrado le estare muy agradecido.


----------

